# 3/12/09 hawg report - Allatoona



## bassboy1 (Mar 12, 2009)

We didn't have school today, so I planned on going crappie fishing in Lake Acworth with a guy I met on a Georgia outdoors forum, but after hearing reports from yesterday, last night we decided not to go. So, I decided to call the guy I was going to fish the tourney on the 21st with. So, I put in at Gatewood about 3:45, and fished the backs of a couple creeks with one hit on a shakeyhead, but I couldn't put him in the boat. Then, I ran a few miles up the lake to pick up my buddy at about 5:15 or so. Not long later, I latched onto this guy on a Daiwa DB minnow (suspending jerkbait). Notice the 6 inch bait in her mouth.






About 6:30, I got these guys in a course of about 3 minutes, on the same lure. 
1 was real small, and the next two are what we call "Allatoona Specials." Basically, they are between 11 3/4 (yes this lake has a 12 inch minimum), and about 13. This lake is full of them (especially the 11 3/4), and not much else.


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice catch'in!! That definitely qualifies as a hawg.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice bass Bassboy. I love those DB minnows, they have incredible action. Were you using the bone white color? Your bait looks all white....that is my favorite color of those baits. Nice job, now that sounds like a great day to me, no school and a lunker, Congrats =D>


----------



## Andy (Mar 12, 2009)

NICE CATCH!!


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 12, 2009)

Grat lookin' hawg, BB =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice catchin' ! 8)


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 12, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> Were you using the bone white color? Your bait looks all white....that is my favorite color of those baits.


I guess it is bone white. It is a full white, almost pearl looking color. Its been 5 months or more since I threw the box away, so I have no clue what the color name was. For this lake, a white pearl, or ghost glass (Xrap) or some sort of full white is my favorite. Really, there are 3 main jerkbait colors for this lake, and that is always top on everybody's list.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know the actual color name, but it is an all white bait. I love the color mainly because I can see it. It also looks great in the water. I am very happy you hooked such a nice LM on the bait. You contribute so much to the site, I am always glad when you catch a lunker. Once again, Congrats. It will be a while till I catch anything significant.


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice catches. I know one bait company has a color called White Lady, but i dont know if it is Daiwa. I just remember because i thought it was a funny name

Gotta love those DB Minnows! I actually just caught this years best on a DB Minnow in Bluegill color. Went for about 3.5lbs. I got mine for like 2.98 a piece at Dicks. Cant beat that!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome job BB! - looks like you have to get past all those smaller aggressive bass to find the lunker. Do not know if it will work for you, but sometimes throwing a larger bait (like muskie size) will help weed out the 12' bass and get those big pigs to hit. Again, without knowing what the main forage is, I woudl suspect that the big bass are eating - little bass if there is an overabundance. So a 10-12" bait might really work well.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Awesome job BB! - looks like you have to get past all those smaller aggressive bass to find the lunker. Do not know if it will work for you, but sometimes throwing a larger bait (like muskie size) will help weed out the 12' bass and get those big pigs to hit. Again, without knowing what the main forage is, I woudl suspect that the big bass are eating - little bass if there is an overabundance. So a 10-12" bait might really work well.


The problem is that the big bass are so few and far between, that you need to find some 14 inch 2 pounders before you think about pulling out the big guns, or you may not weigh anything in. The studies for spotted bass show that we have practically nothing above 14 inches or so, and the DNR is helping us in every way shape and form to try to figure out why, and reverse that. Now those studies were all on spots (we have 80% spots, and 20% largemouth), so the largemouth may be doing better, but short of prespawn, I can barely find the things. 

You have guys throwing 10 and 12 inch swimbaits, with some success, but you really have to work with it to get them. You will catch the big bass, the only problem is there are so few big bass you have to find them. There should be a good swimbait bite next week, provided the water temp is increasing at the rate is has been the past few weeks. Too bad I am not yet set to throw swimbaits. At least my backseater for one tourney, and the front seater for the next is.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 13, 2009)

nicen's =D>


----------



## shamoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats a beauty, way to go =D>


----------



## russ010 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice catch! did that one come out to about 6-7lbs?

I gotta get back out to some big waters... I have seen a few bigguns come out of Lathem lately though


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 13, 2009)

Did you weigh the big one? It looks nice. Try as I might, I can't seem to see any 6 in bait hanging from his mouth! :? 

Great job, was that from your 1542?


----------



## Brine (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice Fish!!!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 13, 2009)

nice fish!! :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 13, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> Did you weigh the big one? It looks nice. Try as I might, I can't seem to see any 6 in bait hanging from his mouth! :?
> 
> Great job, was that from your 1542?


Nope, didn't weigh it, as neither I, nor my backseater had a scale (my dad said that will change on my birthday Sunday). It was from my 1542. The wide open runs on the open lake, with the 12 mile an hour wind, and 1.5 foot chop beat me to pieces, but aside from the rough ride, the boat has no problems on big water. The jerkbait is crosswise to the picture, at the edge of his lip. If you try hard, you can sorta see it.

I am thinking that was right around 6 pounds. What say y'all?


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice fish. Good luck in the tournament also. I hope you land another pig. =D>


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 13, 2009)

Of course pics are deceiving, but I'd say at least 6. Any yes, I see the bait now! #-o


----------



## Brine (Mar 14, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> I am thinking that was right around 6 pounds. What say y'all?



All of that. I'm guessing closer to 7. That's a long fish.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 14, 2009)

If I would have caught it, I would have said 9 :lol: , but seriously, that fish would break the 7 pound mark easy.


----------



## Zum (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice catching there BB.


----------

